# JBuilder und Packages



## The_God (20. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bräuchte mal kurz eure Hilfe sonst werde ich noch verrückt  ???:L
Also ich möchte in JBuilder eigene packages einbinden wie mache ich das? Ich kann Sie wenn ich die Programme mit einem texteditor schreibe und selbst kompiliere einbinden, aber mit Jbuilder funktioniert es nicht.
kann mir wer kurz post wie man step für step vorgeht  :cry:


----------



## Marco13 (20. Mrz 2008)

Je nachdem, ob es Jbuilder 9 oder älter ist, oder der "Turbo JBuilder" (der auf Eclipse aufbaut) geht das unterschiedlich, aber in beiden Fällen wohl über einen Rechtklick auf die Prjekt-Wurzel in der Projekt-Baum-Ansicht links. 

Im Zweifelsfall kannst du aber auch einfach in deinem Source-Verzeichnis ein Unterverzeichnis anlegen, das den Namen des Packages hat, und dann Refreshen (mit einem KLick auf den passenden Button in der Projkelt-Baum-Ansicht, oder beim neuen JBuilder mit F5) - dann sollte er die Dateien in den packages/Unterverzeichnissen eigentlich finden.


----------



## The_God (20. Mrz 2008)

arbeite auf JBuilder 9 Enterprise unter win.
also ich möchte einfach ein package erstellen und dieses dann in ein projekt einbinden dazu mache ich folgendes

1) projekt erstellen
2) mit wizard archiv erstellen (typ basic)
3) dieses mit Tools>config libaries einbinden
4) in meinen projekt wo ich das package brauche gehe ich auf configurations>path>required libaries und binde das package ein

soweit so gut, wenn ich dann import "mypackage" machen will dann findet er es nicht? wo hab ich da den fehler ??


----------



## The_God (20. Mrz 2008)

hat sich erledigt, hab keinen rebuild gemacht, jetzt frißt er auch subpackages :applaus:


----------

